# Teeth



## Jgrden (May 22, 2010)

Here is a question or a need that has to be answered. It will be hard to explain. 

When making corn cob pens (sans resins) I have found that you cannot use a chisel to cut and shape the size of the pen. It is necessary to use sandpaper to cut it down to size which takes time and wastes sandpaper. Now then the obvious is to cut off the sides using a band saw - freehand. This is good but unreliable and a little unsafe. 

Has any one created a jig with a rod that holds the blank an equal distance away from the blade as you shave off the sides?

If so, would you mind sharing your device?


----------



## low_48 (May 22, 2010)

John,
Have you tried using a skew? I soak the ends of corn cobs with thin CA, and haven't blown up one for years now. The skew cuts the cob really nicely


----------



## Monty (May 23, 2010)

low_48 said:


> John,
> Have you tried using a skew? I soak the ends of corn cobs with thin CA, and haven't blown up one for years now. The skew cuts the cob really nicely


Ditto, thin CA will soak in and make the entire cob easier to turn. In addition, a sharp skew is a +.


----------



## Jgrden (May 23, 2010)

Okay, youse guys. Sharp skew and CA..  I will try again.


----------



## Jgrden (May 23, 2010)

*Corn Cob*

Here is what happened....


----------



## Fred (May 23, 2010)

Great cob pen!

What I want to know is when you turning that background into a bowl? What is it, a painting?


----------



## Jgrden (May 24, 2010)

Fred said:


> Great cob pen!
> 
> What I want to know is when you turning that background into a bowl? What is it, a painting?


Georgia O'Keefe.  A book on her art. Thanks for asking, she is my wife's favorite artist.


----------

